# Buddy Killed falling a fir



## heromaker (Jan 3, 2013)

Yah, our crew was assigned to falling a bunch of trees to clear a path for utility lines. My friend was falling a bunch of trees to make way for utility lines, he hadn't done this before, no journeyman was present. He dropped a 100 footer and it hit a branch on another tree. The dude was decapitated.... all of us are really kind of mental about it. We worked with him for years every day. Looking back on it he didn't run when the tree started to go like you see all the pro fallers run. He will be remembered and missed. Our company wont even let us talk to each other about it or our fellow workers. We are being investigated separately so the Company can figure out a way to hold us responsible. Im done with this Corporation. They really don't care about us, just the bottom line and their bonuses. We have been loyal and worked our hearts out for this company, they are trying to figure out how to keep life insurance or money away from helping his family. Marin County, CA


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 3, 2013)

a sad and a sadly repeated tale of loss and grief when untrained unsupervised work with trees.


company sounds uncaring & may find its bottom line not so sweet if it seeks $ above site safety. 


share & vent your hurt here non should judge fault or remedy till the details arise, tell us more when ready


----------



## griff154 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry for your loss! Its a shame when profit is more important than human life.once again sorry to hear about such a tragedy god bless him and his family.


----------



## heromaker (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of this.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2013)

heromaker said:


> Yah, our crew was assigned to falling a bunch of trees to clear a path for utility lines. My friend was falling a bunch of trees to make way for utility lines, he hadn't done this before, no journeyman was present. He dropped a 100 footer and it hit a branch on another tree. The dude was decapitated.... all of us are really kind of mental about it. We worked with him for years every day. Looking back on it he didn't run when the tree started to go like you see all the pro fallers run. He will be remembered and missed. Our company wont even let us talk to each other about it or our fellow workers. We are being investigated separately so the Company can figure out a way to hold us responsible. Im done with this Corporation. They really don't care about us, just the bottom line and their bonuses. We have been loyal and worked our hearts out for this company, they are trying to figure out how to keep life insurance or money away from helping his family. Marin County, CA



When did this happen?


----------



## cowroy (Jan 3, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers sent for his family.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh man, that's a tough one. It's hard enough to lose a buddy, much more so when it happens right next to you.
Did he have a family?
I hope you guys are getting some sort of counseling, not just investigated.
my thoughts are with you.

SA


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of loss of life may his soul rip. Unfortunately almost all corporations are structured toward limiting costs associated in accidents after they happen. The safety records and training is disguised "as if" they care but in reality allows them to avoid responsibility! If they can prove you were taught a rule and such, then their lawyers can limit liability. Happens each and every day in board of director meetings company heads learn how to protect the company. This same model of business goes all the way to the top of our system.


----------



## heromaker (Jan 4, 2013)

Gologit said:


> When did this happen?



A little over a month ago.


----------



## saw dog (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi and sorry
Praying for the family and the loved ones, Seek GOD to help you through your time of grief, he shall comfort you. If you are actually correct about the companys feeling in this matter, I truley hope that God softens thier hearts for the good of every one involved, including them selves.

May God bless all of you in this and in the future.


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear that man


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 5, 2013)

People see these things being done and they look easy, but of course one mistake or lapse in judgement can have grave consequences. Was there not a foremen or supervisor present? My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jan 17, 2013)

Did this happen in Marin CA?? I live there, haven't heard a thing about it. It would have had to be in West Marin too since that's the only big open space with Fir Trees. Not a word have I heard. Very strange.


----------



## heromaker (Jan 17, 2013)

*Dude*

They were working for Davey doing Line clearance. Whats you problem?


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jan 17, 2013)

My problem?? Pretty sure I don't have one. What I'm curios about is why no one I know has heard of this accident when it happened in my back yard. I checked last night and found no reference to it online which means it didn't make it in the papers. Its a small area and generally I or we hear of everything that happens. I not looking for an answer here just commenting that I find it strange. 
By the way, I worked for Davey, on the West Marin crew, 30 years ago.


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 18, 2013)

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 18, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> What I'm curios about is why no one I know has heard of this accident when it happened in my back yard. I checked last night and found no reference to it online which means it didn't make it in the papers. Its a small area and generally I or we hear of everything that happens.



I have had an odd feeling about the OP's account, but have respectively bitten my tongue per JPS's request: "Due to the gravity of this subject, we would like to ask everyone to maintain a more professional attitude in this forum. Keep the comentary constructive and to the point."


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 18, 2013)

I think CalTreeEquip is in the perfect position to give us an update on this event. With all due respect. It is, after all, the internet.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I mentioned this little conversation to a fellow treeman who is in a position to hear a lot and he has not heard a thing. And then I did another search online, this time specifically of the local news paper, the Marin IJ, and nothing. So now I really curios. The thing is, if someone did die in my back yard I would want to know about it.


----------



## heromaker (Jan 19, 2013)

*Man!*



CalTreeEquip said:


> Well I mentioned this little conversation to a fellow treeman who is in a position to hear a lot and he has not heard a thing. And then I did another search online, this time specifically of the local news paper, the Marin IJ, and nothing. So now I really curios. The thing is, if someone did die in my back yard I would want to know about it.



Curious Matt? All these fellow treemen are torn up emotionally, some are on psyc leave. Not to mention his wife and his little ones and family. I know who you are. I actually was hoping to meet you at an auction someday, now that might not be such a good thing if we met. Curious....... you just might end up being curious what your name is every 2 minuets....... after you wake up. This is more than personal. I don't need to explain anything to you and Im not going to because instead of compassion your sending hate. I just put this out there to get prayer for his family and everyone involved and maybe help all of us who are actually working - help keep are heads up. Maybe if you were actually still out there working in the field you wouldn't have so much time to get all twisted. I don't know about your dam newspaper. I told you the company is trying to brush this under the carpet, I shouldn't have even mentioned the company name. LEAVE IT ALONE, BAUER. 

COPY?


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 19, 2013)

heromaker said:


> Curious Matt? All these fellow treemen are torn up emotionally, some are on psyc leave. Not to mention his wife and his little ones and family. I know who you are. I actually was hoping to meet you at an auction someday, now that might not be such a good thing if we met. Curious....... you just might end up being curious what your name is every 2 minuets....... after you wake up. This is more than personal. I don't need to explain anything to you and Im not going to because instead of compassion your sending hate. I just put this out there to get prayer for his family and everyone involved and maybe help all of us who are actually working - help keep are heads up. Maybe if you were actually still out there working in the field you wouldn't have so much time to get all twisted. I don't know about your dam newspaper. I told you the company is trying to brush this under the carpet, I shouldn't have even mentioned the company name. LEAVE IT ALONE, BAUER.
> 
> COPY?



I am going to say this because it needs to be said, most specifically because questions have been asked respectfully and now dodged with irrational, emotional straw man, and because it's the internet: PROVE IT. 

There are some seriously sick people out there who get their jollies playing on the sympathies of others. I have had personal experience with REAL people claiming to parents that their children are dead, not the anonymity of the internet. We don't want to think that you are one of them. 

Any accident of this magnitude would be public knowledge by now. Please submit the news article covering this tragedy and the link to his obituary, so that people can pray for specific individuals, and not some amorphous construct. 

Respectfully, Tyson Asbill

Moderators, please investigate this thread. I would think one phone call to the company in question would solve it. Or the local police. This is free information. Also, I would hate to think that someone has taken the community for a ride.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 19, 2013)

Would Davey hire completely inexperienced /unqualified guys either as employees or subs and turn them loose on a ROW clearing contract? btw, I don't think anyone here is being hateful other than the OP. And if he is too traumatized to post without getting belligerent, then mebbe he should not hit the submit reply button.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok heromaker, I'm going to read your comments as a threat. So let me just say, I don't take kindly to be threatened. If you do come at me at an auction you will find yourself in jail or the hospital. 
Having said that, all I have done is posed a comment about there being no coverage about this accident, thats all. I just spent another hours searching the net for info and found nothing. So if you pull your head out of your ass for a minute you might find that my inquiry is legit. I'm not even posing any questions to you or anyone else. I'm just saying I find it odd and I will continue to look into this. 

Now, you might want to think about who you are dealing with here before you respond to this. I might just take offense and you really don't want that. Again think before you respond.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## J_Arena (Jan 19, 2013)

I am not sure if this is your friend...... Man killed in tree-falling accident.... if so, some of you should be *ASHAMED* of yourself.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jan 19, 2013)

Ya I found that one but its in Plumas County by Almanor Lake of Hiway 89. Thats 200 miles from Marin County and it was in September not December.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 19, 2013)

Tree_Report_11-13-12


----------



## Gologit (Jan 19, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Tree_Report_11-13-12



That's the accident in Plumas County. Canyon Dam is between Greenville and Lake Almanor/Chester. That's a long way from Marin County.


I've been looking too, and I've made a couple of phone calls. No record of a fatal accident in Marin County.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 19, 2013)

Yea, this thread is odd. Let's just end it. Apparently written by an angry guy out of touch with reality.


----------



## heromaker (Jan 19, 2013)

*Sorry to Matt*



TreeGuyHR said:


> Yea, this thread is odd. Let's just end it. Apparently written by an angry guy out of touch with reality.



You guys are right, I followed the link it was near Seneca not Marin I was mixed up. Im not ashamed that i asked for prayer and shared how the accident occurred. I am working with his best friend. Sorry for my offensive comments toward you Matt. I couldn't figure where you were coming from.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 20, 2013)

The death of this 26 year old is a horrible tragedy. The obituary mentioned that he was an experienced tree climber. Sorry for the loss of your friend. Not to belabour this anymore than it has already been, but the OP originally sounded like he was on scene when this accident occurred, and was blaming the employer for what happened.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jan 20, 2013)

OK mystery solved. Can't stand it when things don't add up. So no harm done, no offense taken and above all, really sorry for your loss.
What we should all take away from this is just how dangerous this job is. As I was searching for info I found a blog with all the fatalities reported to OSHA for four months in 2011. There are a lot but a surprising number were tree related. I'm talking 4 or 5 a month nation wide. 
I had so many close calls myself that I really started to feel that my luck would run out sooner then later. That was one of the big motivators that drove me out of the working end of the business. So to all I say, "work safe" isn't a slogan, it a way of life or more like a way to stay alive.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 20, 2013)

heromaker said:


> You guys are right, I followed the link it was near Seneca not Marin I was mixed up. Im not ashamed that i asked for prayer and shared how the accident occurred. I am working with his best friend. Sorry for my offensive comments toward you Matt. I couldn't figure where you were coming from.



I am sorry this happened too. I meant no offense with my last comment.


----------

